# Chronarch 100Mg SidePlate



## TickTackTrout (Apr 11, 2008)

How do you take off the sideplate to a Chronarch 100Mg in order to clean it? I am talking about the sideplate that holds the gears and drag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Try this link.
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...er_service/reel_maintenance_instractions.html


----------



## JohnnyRocko (Apr 1, 2007)

Follow these instructions at your own peril. Not responsible for screws and other miscellaneous parts that fall to the ground and are never seen again. I still suggest if its just a cleaning your after to take it a repair shop. its much quicker and probably more reliable. I can post some pics tomorrow probably if you want to wait but no guarantees. btw I'm not a professional at this but do work on my own reels. If anybody wants to correct any errors I submit feel free. This is the quick and dirty of it all.

Step 1.
Download schematic from shimano for 100mg
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...ntent-0003-DownloadFile.tmp/01CH100Mg.pdf.pdf

Step 2. 
Lay out white towel and get proper sized screwdrivers to work on reel.

Step 3.
Remove screws on reel handle (Part 2119)

Step 4
remove handle, retaining nut, start drag, spacers, spring, drag tension nut

Step 5
remove opposite side plate and remove spool

Step 6.
Should nov see I believe 3 screws. One where the spool was and then I think 2 more. around the bottom. Remove these and walla your right sideplate with be open.

Take pictures of each step. That way when you put it together you will know how everything looked.

There are small pieces(ie e clips and springs) that like to dissappear so go slow and be methodical.

JR


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Pretty good Johnny, one minor addition/correction to step 6.
There are two screws on the inside of the right side of the frame, which can be seen when you remove the spool. The other screw (BNT2375, flat-head) is in the front of the reel, accessed from the left side w/ left side plate open, and holds the nose piece on.

Also, on step 5 it says to remove left side plate. You will not be able to remove the left side plate until you open up the right side and remove the retainer clip. I didn't want anyone yanking on it trying to pull it out and break it.

If you start putting it back together and have a question feel free to give me a call, I can talk you through it over the phone.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You shouldn't need to remove the left side plate on the CH100MG unless it needs to be replaced.


----------



## JohnnyRocko (Apr 1, 2007)

You guys are definitely right on the left sideplate part. BTW the 100, is probably the most complex shimano I have ever disassembled. Thats not to say its rocket science but it does take a little more time to get into than the curados  As soon as i get mine in front of me i will take some pics for ya. 

JR


----------



## TickTackTrout (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help. However I have done all the steps that you guys are giving me. I still cannot get the right side plate off where the star drag and brake adjuster knob are. I will take the knob off, take the handle off, and the plate will not budge, with no screws like on the curado. A picture would be great to show me what is next, what I need to remove. Or someone I can call later when I work on it again. THanks for all the help!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

You need to remove the star drag to get the right side plate off. However if you have removed all three screws, it still should come loose, just not come all the way off. If it has been a while since it has been cleaned, it may just be really stuck (or corroded) in place. If you have a very fine blade screwdriver, you can wedge it in the seam and gently pry it apart. Be careful, though, because you do not want to scratch the finish on the frame.

Mike


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I do not have my camera with me today to show you. I'll bring it in tomorrow and take some pictures.


----------



## JohnnyRocko (Apr 1, 2007)

Tick Tack, I'm looking for my camera, Try to get some pics up shortly.


----------



## JohnnyRocko (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright TickTack,

Here are some pics. Let me know if ya have any questions. I will try to add a breif narrative under the pics.









This is the reel with the handle removed.









This is a breakdown of the 'driveshaft' up to the faceplate.









Here is the spool shaft bearing and retainer clip









Screw number one is located against the spool indention.









Screw number two is right beneath reel seat thingy.









Screw number three is here on the left side.









Walla.


----------



## JohnnyRocko (Apr 1, 2007)

One other thing. I personally leave the anti reverse bearing alone. I hear it can be a pain if you start 'cleaning' it. But the rest of it generally give a good 
stripping then re lube.

jr


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Johnny, that's not a ch100mg. It's a different design than the 100b you have.

This is a ch100mg


----------



## JohnnyRocko (Apr 1, 2007)

doh! hwell: hwell: Its my cousins reel, I just cleaned it for him. I have a 50mg thats more straightforward. Hope it helps anyhow.


----------



## TickTackTrout (Apr 11, 2008)

MattK, 

And all you guys thanks. I figured it out cleaned and oiled it all up. It was pretty bad, took it out to the surf on suday and my rod decided to jump out of my hands, crazy thing. Now I have another question, now that I put all the pieces back together, and I laid them out exactly how I disasembled, when I crank the reel its real tight, it doesn't spin smooth like my curado or core. Any suggestions?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Could be a number of things. First check for line in between the spool and frame. Second, loosen the tension knob. Third back off the drag. Try these first and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## TickTackTrout (Apr 11, 2008)

Good thinkin, it was the tension knob. Thanks man!! I cleaned an Abu Garcia Last night for a buddy, it was in bad shape its the 6500C3. I made that thing better than knew. I think once I keep cleaning these reels I will learn more. I may be able to do it on the side. THanks for your help!


----------



## TickTackTrout (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Matt, 

Ive got an old Bantam Mag 10, it was my granddad's and I want to rebuild it, do you know a good place to get some parts for it? Thanks.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck. Your best bet is to buy a used one and part it out. 
Maybe someone else can chime in with a suggestion.

EDIT: First figure out what parts you need because some are easier to find than others.

Glad you got the reel working.


----------

